# olettamus / oletus



## Gavril

Which works better below? Kiitos etukäteen.

_
On korkea aika panna koetukseen olettamukset / oletukset, joihin olet perustanut elämäntapasi._

_Tutkijan täytyy alkaa olettamuksella / oletuksella_, _sitten panna tämä koetukseen._

_Väitteensä perustuu täysin olettamuksiin / oletuksiin_. (<-- could you also say _täysiin_ in this case?)

_Kyseessä ei ole tosiasia, vaan __olettamus / oletus.

__Kyse ei ole todisteesta, vaan __olettamuksesta / oletuksesta._


Kiitos


----------



## Gavril

Päivää,

I'm still curious about this question; does anyone have a moment to answer? If there's anything I can clarify about the question, please let me know.

Kiitos


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> _Väitteensä perustuu täysin olettamuksiin / oletuksiin_. (<-- could you also say _täysiin_ in this case?) It's possible but not very common to say so. Instead you could say _pelkkiin_.


Both _oletus_ and _olettamus_ are correct and there's no difference between them, although nowadays the shorter word is more popular.


----------



## Tappahannock

Never mind, jumped on it simultaneously with Hakro, but incorrectly, as I feared.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

"_Väitteensä perustuu täysin olettamuksiin / oletuksiin_. (<-- could you also say _täysiin_ in this case?)"

My ear dislikes _väitteensä_ without _hänen: Hänen väitteensä_. However, this is true about the third person only! It may be considered correct by the experts but as it was uncommon 50-odd years ago when my ear got accustomed to whatever passed for proper Finnish, I have an aversion to it.

_Täysiin_ doesn't sound right. I would say: _Hänen väitteensä perustuu *pelkkiin/yksinomaan* oletuksiin._

GOM


----------

